# T5 OFF THE COUNTER PILLS



## xraverx (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi Guys.........

i have currently been taking T5 off the counter version for over a week now, i have not lost anything in weight so far. and to be honest i feel like im getting fatter!! is this possible to put on weight by taking these pills.

i was only taking 1 per day but now i need to take more because they are not effecting me as much as before, so i am on about 2-3 tablets a day now.

is this going to effect me in a bad way if i keep taking 3 a day.

my current diet is

Breakfast - bowl of musli with a granola bar

lunch - nothing as these t5's dont let me eat lol 

dinner - i have a dinner with about 600 calories in it. sometimes i will have chicken rice and veg, other days i might have chicken with mash potatoe and veg or i might have some fish with some veg and salad.

even with what i am eating per day i should be losing weight because i am not eating as much as i used to. i thought these t5 off the counter version were supposed to help me lose more weight.

can anyone give me any advice please...?

sarah


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

whats your training?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

xraverx said:


> Hi Guys.........
> 
> i have currently been taking T5 off the counter version for over a week now, i have not lost anything in weight so far. and to be honest i feel like im getting fatter!! is this possible to put on weight by taking these pills.
> 
> ...


what are the ingredients of the t5s?


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

she doesnt know ... she got them off some bloke with no label ... in a brown tub...


----------



## xraverx (Jan 5, 2012)

efidrine, caffine and asprin , i have asked the guy i bought them from. he said they are T5 off the counter version meaning they are stronger than normal t5 on the counter.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

xraverx said:


> efidrine, caffine and asprin , i have asked the guy i bought them from. he said they are T5 off the counter version meaning they are stronger than normal t5 on the counter.


cant comment on the pills but are you doing cardio, and post a few stats your weight and how many calories your having per day

go on this link and work out your maintenance cals from here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/5071-formulating-your-diet-beginers.html


----------



## xraverx (Jan 5, 2012)

yep im training about 5 days per week, i do about 1 hour cardio and then 15 minutes on the flabelos vibrating plate.

i currently weight 68kg and want to get down to atleast 60kg if not lighter.

in total i eat about 1100cals per day.

im taking these T5 off the counter version as well as green tea tablets and flaxseed tablets.

i need to know where i am going wrong because i dont seem to be shifting weight


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

T5's are not a 'magic pill' and only diet and exercise will depict if you lose or gain weight..

Youve posted your diet and I have no doubt to think your sticking to it.. But are you being honest with yourself??

"mmm Im taking T5's therefore I can have that Mars bar without worry or go on the lash on a Friday and sneak in a kebab"

Just saying... As with those cal's it should be dropping off you..

Something doenst add up here??


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Asouf said:


> T5's are not a 'magic pill' and only diet and exercise will depict if you lose or gain weight..
> 
> Youve posted your diet and I have no doubt to think your sticking to it.. But are you being honest with yourself??
> 
> ...


^^ couldnt have said it better myself, just to add see how you are getting on for a few weeks if not then drop the cals a bit lower and then keep dropping until you see results

t5s dont do all the work but it seems you have cardio in order and diet seems ok


----------



## xraverx (Jan 5, 2012)

No i am being honest with my self. i have not been eating any takeaways or eating out in resteraunts what so ever. no chocolate and no crips and no fizzy drinks. i have sweeteners with my tea rather than sugar.

i dieted before for 3 months with no supliments just diet and excersise and all i lost was 1.8 stone!!! i expected more than that because of how much excersise i was doing.

i am going to see how it goes for another 3 weeks if im still not losing much weight then i will lower my calorie in take


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

25lb in 3 months is fairly spot on and highly respectable if honest.. wish I could shift that thru willpower and diet alone..

Stick with your 'magic pills' for a while and I hope you see the results your after.

Theres always alternatives to OTC pills but youll need to find out these things for yourself..


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

can you describe how you feel when you take them, or at least when you first started taking them. here's some background on ECA, and what it should do to you:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html

If it's not too personal, can I also ask how much you weight at the moment. The reason is that your calorie level may be too low. Your body does some strange things if your calories are too much below you maintenance level.

You should be working our what your base metabolic rate is, and dropping it to 500 cals below that. There are plenty of BMR calculators on te web to help you.


----------

